# Gerenciador de Downloads???(Resolvido)

## claupper

Boa Dia Pessoal, tudo bem por qui!!!!

Gostaria de saber qual o melhor gerenciador ou acelerador de downloads para o Gentoo???

Já ouvi falar dos seguintes programas, mas nunca usei os seguintes programas: (Curl, Aria2, Prozilla, Axel).

Bem no ruindows da vida, eu usava o tal de star download, mas no Gentoo, não sei qual o programa que ficaria mais próximo deste do ruindows.

Quais programas devo testar antes de usar definitivamente no Gentoo.

Fico no aguardo

Grato

ClaupperLast edited by claupper on Sun Oct 11, 2009 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Eu utilizo o DownThemAll que não e mais que um plugin para o Firefox ...

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201

De qualquer forma não conheço nenhum aplicação especifica para o  efeito em Linux nos cerca de 5 aos que uso Gentoo nunca precisei de nenhum download manager ... os downloads raramente param a meio mesmo isos de 700 MB saem quase sempre sem problemas .... não quer dizer que não haja  só que eu nunca precisei ou utilizei ate hoje ...

----------

## claupper

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Boas,
> 
> Eu utilizo o DownThemAll que não e mais que um plugin para o Firefox ...
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201
> ...

 

Legal!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ele pode ser usado no mozilla..

Muito obrigado pela dica, vou testar e em seguida postarei o resultado ok.

Abraços

Claupper

----------

## claupper

Ok...

Já estou usando o programa e me familiarizando com o mesmo.

Muito obrigado

Abraços

Claupper

----------

## baldeante

 *claupper wrote:*   

> Ok...
> 
> Já estou usando o programa e me familiarizando com o mesmo.
> 
> Muito obrigado
> ...

 

Quando fechares o DownThemAll e depois o Firefox os downloads param .. no entanto podes resumi-los mais tarde, eu recomendo que não feches a janela do DownThemAll para não te esqueceres que tens downloads a decorrer ...

Mais alguns aplicativos para gestão de downloads no Firefox que podes achar úteis ...

https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-PT/firefox/addon/256

https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-PT/firefox/addon/26

----------

## claupper

Ok...

Muito obrigado Baldeante

Abraços

----------

